# my new PB mirror..and more..



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

well.. after coming back home yesterday morning and watch the game.. i was thinking about fishing.. so i left at the start of 4th quarter to beat the traffic.. got there and found greg sitting on where i plan to fish.. oh well.. i set up beside him and like he said, caught 4 right away.. not too bad considering i caught around 12 or so earlier on in the morning for 2 hours.. 
anyways, i came back, got more bait.. head back out to the lake for the second time.. after greg left the bite kinda dies down for around an hour.. by that time dave has stop by to say hello and shoot the breeze.. i think he saw me caught 2-3 fish plus he took a picture of this 18lber..
good night of fishing afterall.. heck, i was planning on doing some sleeping on the bank..and maybe, catch a few fish..


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

then some biig monster came up and ate my bait.. it was meeeoowwing all the way in .. she weighs in at 14lbs.. fat belly channel..


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

as the clock strike midnight, my rod screams off into the distance and i hopped up to set the hook.. woohoo..she feels a lot heavier than the rest of the fish i caught so far.. i thought to myself.. she must have come close to the bank about 7 times, only to peeel my lines out some more.. as soon as i saw that she was a mirra i start to scream..lol.. and pray that she dont get unhook..anyways, the result.. u can judge her sizes by the size of my net.. 








and the other side.








i didn't get a picture with it because after those 2 pics was taken, my battery died.. and the other set is in the van.. rats..


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

and here's me after i got the battery changed.. trying out my timer..








which i then use on this fine looking 14lber.. this is the average size for tonight.. 








and here's another 20+ lbs carp..


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice Ak,...how much did the Mirror go?........the suspense is
killing me


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i thought i typed it down.. its 21lbs.. and some change that i squeezed out.. lol


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Got to love those 20+ mirrors,man!  good show!


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

you going back there tonigh Ak? i was thinking to go if the weather is good, with 4 cans of corn  but I do not want to take your spot


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

u go ahead maan. i'm sore from last night.. catch a few for me.. feed them for me too..  
and don't forget.. don't set the hook too hard..


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

oh leckig.. i'm going to fish by your neighborhood this afternoon.. i'll try to get them to bite to show ya..


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

it is fine, I am not sure if I come - it is unly up to Ania, as you know it


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Hey Ak......how's the river look? I'm looking for something to do this afternoon.....


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

river looks awesome  let me know if you catch anything ..
btw greg.. how was shopping??  did you try that pizza i told u about??


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Good show Ak. 3 20's and a 14lb common? Not a bad night at all. I'm gonna need to pull an all-nighter here soon.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome mirror AK...keep after them man.
I'll be out Tuesday-saturday morning after them too.

Scott


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Those are some fine fish AK!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Ahh..... babies I tell ya, nothin but babies!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

great fish buddy!


----------

